# Is grazing in North Ayrshire hard to come by?



## merlin100 (13 June 2016)

As I stated in an earlier post, I've noticed that quite a bit of farming land has been swallowed up in North Ayrshire for new housing estates, etc.

As I eventually want my own miniature Shetland pony, how easy is it to come by grazing land in North Ayrshire to rent?  I've lost contact with the horsey scene locally for a long time.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## dibbin (14 June 2016)

Where in North Ayrshire are you looking?


----------



## merlin100 (14 June 2016)

dibbin said:



			Where in North Ayrshire are you looking? 

Click to expand...

Hi dibbin,

I live in Irvine, so Irvine, Kilwinning, the three town, etc.  I like to cycle a lot, so I can go further than that.  That means I'd cycle in practically all weathers to visit the pony every day, make sure it's well and would exercise it everyday.

Regards,

Ian.


----------



## merlin100 (14 June 2016)

dibbin said:



			Where in North Ayrshire are you looking? 

Click to expand...

I'm open to suggestions, even DIY livery.  I'm just trying to get all the pieces in place before I commit to buying a pony.


----------



## dibbin (14 June 2016)

I'd recommend the "Ayrshire horsey stuff" Facebook page - it's pretty active and there's normally quite a few ads for livery/grazing on there.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 June 2016)

Eglinton


----------



## merlin100 (14 June 2016)

Thanks for that, I'll check it out.  I'm not a great one for FB type sites, but will have a wee ganders.

I really should have sat down and made out an Action Plan first, that way I would have to keep asking basic questions.


----------



## merlin100 (14 June 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Eglinton
		
Click to expand...

I cycle past and through there most days and have seen many ponies in the fields, but am not sure whom to contact.  Have you got a name and phone number for someone there?  If so, then just send it to me in a PM please.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 June 2016)

merlin100 said:



			I cycle past and through there most days and have seen many ponies in the fields, but am not sure whom to contact.  Have you got a name and phone number for someone there?  If so, then just send it to me in a PM please. 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I don't but maybe ask at the office or stop a rider .....


----------



## merlin100 (16 June 2016)

No worries, I've been pointed in the direction of the Visitor's Centre and to speak to the Head Ranger there.  Thanks once again.


----------

